# How to reboot infotainment system



## TheCid (Jul 9, 2014)

The infotainment system in my 2014 SL went blank and nothing works. Is there a simple reboot and if so how? 
One source says hold power button 10 seconds until Nissan Connect logo indicates reboot underway.
Another source says to press and hold the power button AND the OK button. What OK button?
Any other suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Maybe the reset is described in your owner's manual. Otherwise, I would think disconnecting your battery for a half an hour should do the trick.


----------



## TheCid (Jul 9, 2014)

Found a list by Consumer Reports of how to reboot most auto's infotainment systems. For Nissan, it is push and hold power button for 20 seconds. The Nissan logo should come up and this indicates rebooting.
Called my wife and she tried it and didn't happen. But about two minutes later as she was driving, everything came back to normal.


----------

